# Top 10 Cheapest Crossovers



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Crossovers are scalding hot right now because people want vehicles with sport utility size and practicality, but with driving dynamics of a car.
> 
> Fortunately, you don’t have to pay a lot of money to get into these jack-of-all-trade vehicles, especially with new sub-compact crossovers coming out like the Honda HR-V and the Mazda CX-3. Unfortunately, pricing information for the small Mazda crossover haven’t been announced, but when it does, you can expect it to be somewhere near the top of this list. Here’s our list that starts at under $23,000 including destination.


Interested in a new crossover? See where Nissan's crossovers ranked in our list of Top 10 cheapest crossovers


----------

